# Saginaw Bay Waterfowl Clinic



## ytlabs (Jul 21, 2002)

Hey I just wanted to throw out the fact that August 17th, and 18th, there will be a Waterfowl Clininc held In Bay City MI. 

It is at the Bay city State Recreation Area. ( formerly Bay City State Park )

If anyone has questions I will be hapy to try to answer them. 
there are demonstrations, and seminars, art, Duck ID, and calling contests. Oh and a parent child canoe race, the winner gets a dozen decoys.

It is put on by Michigan Duck Hunters Association.
oh and just so you are aware I am not a member, I am just a person who has fun there, and has a good time seeing everyone.
I did work there though so I am also going to be there to help set up. ( Volunteer ) Oh I am a sucker! LOL


----------



## chromium (Oct 10, 2001)

Thanks for the info Bruce.


----------



## michiduck (Dec 15, 2000)

I'll be there Sunday and will be entering the team and state calling contests!!! can't wait should be a good time!


----------



## ytlabs (Jul 21, 2002)

Well if you all want to say hi I will be the one with long hair, and a shirt that says Northern Duck Hunter. Probably in tow will be a black lab, a wife, or a kid.

And yes in that order. LOL my wife knows hunting season is upon us, and the lab is now rideing shotgun. when the dog is left at home the rifle will be my mate until december, which will then slowly fade out with the lab before I go into hybernation in Jan.

hey dont fear she sees me for the 30 minutes it takes to get her from home to work, and 30 more the opposite way. 

Oh the life I live he he he I wouldn't trade it for NOTHING!! LOL


----------

